# Goats!



## Careym13 (Aug 13, 2017)

I got 2 Nigerian Dwarfs a couple of weeks ago, Biscuit is the tan one and Gumbo is the black/white one.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

I like goats too. Don't have any of my own right now, but I work with them from time to time.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom said:


> I like goats too. Don't have any of my own right now, but I work with them from time to time.


It has been fun watching them, they're like acrobatic dogs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2017)

I had one as a kid.
He liked to climb trees.
Never use a rope to secure a goat if there are trees nearby.
That's how mine ended his life....


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had one as a kid.
> He liked to climb trees.
> Never use a rope to secure a goat if there are trees nearby.
> That's how mine ended his life....



I swear… Half of maintaining animals in captivity is just preventing them from killing themselves in some weird way...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom said:


> I swear… Half of maintaining animals in captivity is just preventing them from killing themselves in some weird way...


R.I.P. Pepe.


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom said:


> I like goats too. Don't have any of my own right now, but I work with them from time to time.


Are goats smart? Do they learn quickly? 
Somehow I imagine they have a short attention span...


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

Moozillion said:


> Are goats smart? Do they learn quickly?
> Somehow I imagine they have a short attention span...



Very trainable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 14, 2017)

Moozillion said:


> Are goats smart? Do they learn quickly?
> Somehow I imagine they have a short attention span...


Very smart. Very stubborn. But driven by food more than anything else.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 14, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had one as a kid.
> He liked to climb trees.
> Never use a rope to secure a goat if there are trees nearby.
> That's how mine ended his life....


Oops


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 14, 2017)

Moozillion said:


> Are goats smart? Do they learn quickly?
> Somehow I imagine they have a short attention span...


My boys were pretty skittish when I got them. After only a couple of weeks they come running when they see someone and are definitely VERY food driven. Goat treats have turned out to be invaluable in their training.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 14, 2017)

Tom said:


> I swear… Half of maintaining animals in captivity is just preventing them from killing themselves in some weird way...


I feel that way everyday with the Parrots. Talk about accident prone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 14, 2017)

Careym13 said:


> I feel that way everyday with the Parrots. Talk about accident prone.


I'll post about my experience with ceiling fans and canaries some other time.............


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 14, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll post about my experience with ceiling fans and canaries some other time.............


Haha...I'm pretty sure I know how that story goes.


----------

